# مرسيدس شاحنة اكتروس



## faisal735 (26 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا عضو جدبد في المنتدى واعجبني المنتدى والمواضيع الي فيه وعندي طلب وهو اريد شرح كامل لكميوتر مرسيدس اكتروس4040 الموجود في الشاشة في الطبلون لانه في تخصص عملي وهي شاشة صيانة وشكرا لكم


----------



## alkosofy (1 فبراير 2011)

شكرا اخي


----------



## programme (6 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا اخي*


----------



## wassim sahyoun (8 مارس 2011)

hope to help you


----------

